# Rent Apartment reqd.



## nikhilnag (Jun 15, 2019)

Dear All

I am getting a job in Abu Dhabi , near coriche area. I do not know much about Abu Dhabi. Can anyone kindly help me guide through considering below points:

-> Family: 3 People (Me Wife & Son) - Son studying in Grade 2 in RAK.
-> Interested in 1 BHK with 2 Bathrooms 40 - 45 k.
-> Which School to look for and should be near. I have a car, so i can drive to office.
-> I will prefer rent property near park and not very isolated place.

Can anyone assist


----------

